# Soaring Lumber Prices



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

“When combined with better-than-expected housing demand and home building activity, along with projects being done by the DIY segment, builders are seeing shortages of lumber resulting in an 80% increase in lumber prices since mid-April,” the NAHB wrote in its letter to President Trump. “Framing lumber prices reached a record high in late July, while oriented strand board prices have increased 138% over the past year. These sharp increases are unsustainable, particularly in light of the housing affordability crisis.” 



https://www.prosalesmagazine.com/news/nahb-seeks-white-house-action-against-soaring-lumber-prices_o


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Mrenyolds pointed that out weeks ago on the demand side. The price here for treated pine has gone up 50 percent.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The mills are paying the same price per ton.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Political ad.
Everything is going up in price,


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

T


TripleD said:


> The mills are paying the same price per ton.


The loggers and the trucking is the same price per ton. Had to phone a friend since my last post?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

We definitely are getting hammered. Glad I don't have any large projects on the books.

OSB is hitting 25 bucks a sheet.

A price increase line will be going in my contracts on the next go around.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

TripleD said:


> Mrenyolds pointed that out weeks ago on the demand side. The price here for treated pine has gone up 50 percent.


Yes prices have gone up do to the very large corp. taken over a lot of the small companies. I have over 4000 ac. of land now. Have been buying any land that has timber on it for years in my area. Been sawing up mostly large timber and large sq. post for 20 years now since i retired from my regular jobs. My one man saw mill can take logs 20ft. long by 20 inch. Dia. I do not saw up 2x4 inch lumber. I have Pine, Oak, Maple, Walmut, Cypress, etc. I adjust my price once a year. Price of my lumber is about 25% less than big companies. I don't have near as much overhead. Cut and harvest my own lumber, saw it up and dry it and treat when requested. Last year was my best year since i started with my own sawmill. Three men run my mill operation. This year is going to be another record year. I make a bit more on my lumber operation then on my farm stock however i do very well with Pork. I sell breeding stock and also wholesale pork.


----------



## kroll (May 18, 2020)

If I was near you I would be buying my lumber from you for my pole barn. That's good savings plus money goes to an individual.


101pigs said:


> Yes prices have gone up do to the very large corp. taken over a lot of the small companies. I have over 4000 ac. of land now. Have been buying any land that has timber on it for years in my area. Been sawing up mostly large timber and large sq. post for 20 years now since i retired from my regular jobs.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

The lumber futures are now at 830-early this year they were between 350-400. More than doubled.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Law of Supply & Demand...The cure for high prices is...high prices. That reduces demand, which reduces prices.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

One very large'' company" near here , privately owned has been buying up the smaller mills for years. It was all for hardwood. Then jumped into building a 50 million pine sawmill that turned into 70 million. Trying to gain the upper hand on the largest privately owned pine log Mill in the country...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Two weeks ago I bought fifty 10ft 2x4's at the mill where I always get my lumber. Same price as last year.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

doc- said:


> Law of Supply & Demand...The cure for high prices is...high prices. That reduces demand, which reduces prices.


Dad always says on the rentals, whatever it takes. "Why drive 30 miles to buy one water heater you need when you can get four they don't spoil"..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I noted the prices Monday while picking up lumber for another chicken coop I'll be building in the next few weeks.
It has risen but it isn't reached a panic level.
Fortunately, we have a lot of sawmills in our area and they are pricing cheaper than the national chains.
The box stores seem to be struggling to keep 2x6s and 4x4s on their shelves.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Pressure treated lumber especially jumped up.

be aware on sheet metal....... they estimate 20-25% of the grain bins in Iowa got storm damage in that big wind a week ago. There is going to be a dry strong demand for sheet metal to rebuild those over the next 12 months. Galvanized sheet metal is the next big hit.

Paul


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> I noted the prices Monday while picking up lumber for another chicken coop I'll be building in the next few weeks.
> It has risen but it isn't reached a panic level.
> Fortunately, we have a lot of sawmills in our area and they are pricing cheaper than the national chains.
> The box stores seem to be struggling to keep 2x6s and 4x4s on their shelves.


If you can buy from the mill and dry your own for outside building you can save a lot. You can also dry your own but would have to stack it right. Never try to dry it in the sun. 
Never build a house with rough lumber. The building codes would not pass it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> Political ad.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Paid $8 for an eight foot treated 2 by 4 out here in the stix. That’s up from the usual $6 they would charge.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my neighbor told me the prices are sky high . i need to get my fence replaced. i had someone come here last sept. or so and he quoted me 13:000 and i accepted but he never turned up. it was 7000 when i had it done first in 2010. i hate to think what it is now. Georgia


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

101pigs said:


> If you can buy from the mill and dry your own for outside building you can save a lot. You can also dry your own but would have to stack it right. Never try to dry it in the sun.
> Never build a house with rough lumber. The building codes would not pass it.


I still believe it's ridiculous rough lumber won't pass building inspections anymore. I guarantee you a well cut rough board will long outlast the cheap made stuff you buy from the big box...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I rarely have to look down the end of a board at my local mills, but then ironically some of the boards at my local box store retailer are so twisted I don't have to look very closely at them either, lol.


----------



## kroll (May 18, 2020)

Wonder if prices will drop during the fall/winter I am planing to start my Pole Barn project this fall.After reading this thread I kinda has me worried little bit


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If you are doing most of the work yourself, the positive will be that you will still be cheaper than the company that would have supplied that high pirced lumber, plus their market.


----------



## rebar (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm guessing the price jumps and unemployment will prevent some projects from even starting.. How many people at this time can shrug off a substantial increase to their new home/project cost?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

rebar said:


> I'm guessing the price jumps and unemployment will prevent some projects from even starting.. How many people at this time can shrug off a substantial increase to their new home/project cost?


I bet you are right


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I've been seeing the same observations noted on a couple woodworking forums I participate in. It's not just construction lumber, but hardwoods and specialty woods are up as well, although not by as large a percentage.

Starting to see problems in grocery & general stores again with supplies. Prices obviously up. I'm guessing that a lot of what we're seeing is due to supply chain disruptions. The virus, of course, but I also can't help but wonder about impacts from the protests/riots (call it what you will) - for example, how much lumber is processed through Seattle or Portland? (Honestly don't know, just wondering aloud here)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

More hurricanes won't be helping either.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

rebar said:


> I'm guessing the price jumps and unemployment will prevent some projects from even starting.. How many people at this time can shrug off a substantial increase to their new home/project cost?


Doubtful.
Lumber is typically only a small percentage of a building project cost. You always have much more money in site work, concrete and foundations, masonry, roofing, finishes, doors, windows, plumbing, electrical, etc. Not to mention the labor and equipment costs to utilize the lumber.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I rhinknpricing will have an effect, but availability will be an even greater issue.

Hars to get certain lengths of lumber and osb is getting harder to get.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I paid $592 for 5 yards of concrete
I'm building anyway, I don't have a choice. It will cost more but I'm doing it myself.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paid $18 each yesterday for 1/4" plywood. I needed 9 sheets and they had 12 on hand.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Paid $18 each yesterday for 1/4" plywood. I needed 9 sheets and they had 12 on hand.


It's been a while since I've bought plywood, but that doesn't seem to unreasonable if I'm remembering right.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was told the store was pulling plywood and relocating it to areas that will need it for board ups.
I assumed that meant the hurricane, but I suppose it could also have included sites affected by protests.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

random said:


> It's been a while since I've bought plywood, but that doesn't seem to unreasonable if I'm remembering right.


The top grade and low grade had a price differents. The number one building grade here is at a highter cost here, if you can get it. I had to order it form the company i deal with.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

When aircraft work in Wichita Ks...is cycling down, the service industry suffers some from all the do-it-your-selfers

Those guys do their own carpet laying, painting..etc...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sawmill fires driving up prices


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The loggers around us are covered up. You better call now and get in line, just about like the herd share folks and the processor.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I would encourage you to watch that video. He is one smart cat


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

101pigs said:


> If you can buy from the mill and dry your own for outside building you can save a lot. You can also dry your own but would have to stack it right. Never try to dry it in the sun.
> Never build a house with rough lumber. The building codes would not pass it.


I built mine out of rough lumber. I'd like to think it turned out decent.....😊.










And in Tennesse now (because I worked with my legislator to get it passed), you CAN build with ungraded, unstamped sawmill lumber due to a Native Species Act....which several other States have as well.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Most of my house is rough sawn hemlock . 
The interior walls are regular 2 x 4 I have 26 foot 2 x 8x 26 for my garage ceiling
30’ iPod floor joists for my second floor 3/4 ply wood on my walls and some 5/8 ply on some of the roof . 
Every thing else hemlock .


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

Untreated garbage grade studs were going for $7 a piece last time I checked. Saw a sign yesterday driving past the orange box store that said $22 for 4x4s. I'm not willing to pay that much if it's unnecessary. What I've been doing instead is tearing down old out buildings and running a rag soaked in vinegar over each board. If the board is shot (from termites or rot) the vinegar will make it fall apart, if the board is good to use the vinegar will clean it and give it a real nice stained look. I did this with a huge pile of wood that looked like all of it was only good for burning. The boards that didn't fall apart from the vinegar are doing just fine in the barn I built out of them and it's been getting beat up by the storms we've been having.


----------

